

Tagger: a library for extracting relevant tags from text documents - ot
https://github.com/apresta/tagger

======
bravura
I also built an autotagger, which I used to auto-organize Hacker News a while
back:

<http://metaoptimize.com/projects/autotag/hackernews/>

~~~
mangala
Pretty cool, but you should put popular topics on the first page. Searching is
not as interesting as browsing.

------
rb2k_
Cool project! Does anybody know a similar library for Ruby? It's kind of a
shame that Ruby really loses out to Python in this space

~~~
X-Istence
Funny that you say that, I was recently saying that to myself regarding Python
and it losing out to Ruby in a lot of instances (Passenger is awesome, kinda
works with Python, or Heroku (yes, there are a few out there coming up, but
they are still a ways behind)).

Ultimately I wish Ruby and Python would have sex and their offspring be
compatible with both so that I can use the best of both worlds ;-)

~~~
dmoney
I found an article on making Ruby call Python:
<http://www.decalage.info/python/ruby_bridge>

Maybe they'll go out and one thing will lead to another.

------
papyref
Does exists same tools in PHP ?

------
audionerd
NEAT. Now I want to hook this up to Maildir...

------
jimisir
this looks fascinating. Going to learn more

------
joshu
not tagging. feature extraction.

